# Wip



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Btw, these are my daughters and the spot has sentimental value for them. My daughter the one in the wedding dress, asked me to paint this for her. I have an absolutely horrible photo to work from so I'm trying make do.
Hmm... I somehow overwrote my initial paragraph. Basically I said I'm looking for tip, advice and criticism. @Just ?


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

You're asking Dick, so hope you don't take offence......(-:

The group are a bit central IMO and the picture a little too ( stretched) wide. Maybe angle the girls off to one side a little If it were me I'd make the figures bigger and put some recognisable detail in the background for them. The view will be eminently recognisable to you all. As they are they look a bit lost in all that space. Hope my doctoted picture gives the idea.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I realized that they were too central but I didn't want to start over. I think your right though. Should be larger and off center to begin with. I'm going to do it. Thanks for the affirmation. Here I go. See you in a while.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

The only thing I noticed Dick is the bench doesn't seem grounded to me. I kind of like the simplicity of the painting, but I do agree with Jim that you want to off center the bench.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

OK, I went ahead and what do. Started from scratch. I'm going to let it dry before I do anymore.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

how old is your daughter? may be you could make the dress spread out to one side rippling in the wind & blending with whiter clouds?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

OMG. I don't think my daughter would go for that. I like it!


----------

